# Latest Pit Boss episode(Second episode spoiler)



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

The other thread got out of hand I guess and was closed...

Anyway, I saw the second episode and they finally showed the dog that was being stolen, I wanted to post the reason why as most of you I know wont be watching it.

Shorty adopted this dog out and he supposedly has contracts stating they need to keep in touch and let him know how the dog is, after a couple of weeks of not hearing back and not getting calls he decides to re-posses the dog, according to him this is in the contract.

After arriving to the house with the nice lawn and nice gate and nice dog, turns out this guy had the dog chained to a tree, no food, no water and with the hot sun blazing on him...

IMO the show isn't as bad as I thought, they took the dogs to a senior citizen home and the folks were allowed to pet the dogs and were shown how nice they were.

So far not a bad show.. His rescue isn't the size of a Villalobo's but he is doing a good thing IMHO


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

the second show was a lot better i wasnt going to watch nothing else was on but good to see the show is going in a good direction


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> The other thread got out of hand I guess and was closed...
> 
> Anyway, I saw the second episode and they finally showed the dog that was being stolen, I wanted to post the reason why as most of you I know wont be watching it.
> 
> ...


First things first I watched this show for about 25 minutes then turned it. The dude(shorty) is an idiot.

Secondly you just can't come on someones property and take something back. Yes he may have broke the contract but that doesn't mean you can break in to some bodys property and reposs something. That part was staged IMO.

The dog not having any water. The dog could have knocked it over shortly before shorty arrived, the tree the dog was tied too had leafs providing shade(some shade) for the dog, the dog its self showed no signs of being mis-treated

Another thing that I thought was funny was that shorty got all mad cause the dog had dirt and mud on it. He also stated that dogs shouldn't be treated like a dog(what are they suppose to be treated like....=> humans LOL NO). This shorty character would probably think Im the worst "pitbull" owner in the world. I don't see the point of some these "pitbull" shows I think that they retarded.

I will not be watching this again.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

would you call him a bleeding heart mcleod? lol


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I won't be watching unless I hear that someone shoots the midget,then I'll tune in.If I didn't down deep believe the show was staged and fake(like most reality TV is,LOL),it'd make me really mad to watch a dog theif taking a dog.The part about the chaining to a tree is just going to make some more people feel harsh towards people chaining their dog.No good can come of this show.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I dont like the show. Hate how he acts all big and bad. I also can't stand how the pit bull owner stereotype is still there- That most pit bull owners have been to jail/prison! Come on Animal planet can we get a pitty show that doesnt have anything to do with jail/prison/parolees/Michael Vick??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

TashasLegend said:


> I dont like the show. Hate how he acts all big and bad. I also can't stand how the pit bull owner stereotype is still there- T*hat most pit bull owners have been to jail/prison!* Come on Animal planet can we get a pitty show that *doesnt have anything to do with jail/prison/parolees/Michael Vick??*


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

And we can't forget that animal planet is also about to do a show on dog fighting..So they put 2 shows on to try and smooth things over with pitty owners with a negative undertone then make sure ppl who dont know the breed well that dog fighting is still going on..Just makes ppl think that when I'm walking Legend and their on the same sidewalk with/without their dog to cross the street. Good Job Animal Planet u get the {insert mean word here}of the year award!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^^ haha best post in the thread


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Its the truth...I think I will write animal planet a email.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

TashasLegend said:


> Its the truth...I think I will write animal planet a email.


I was thinking the same, but to be honest i don't need a Pit bull only show, just include them in more of the other positive dog shows.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

My thing is if they are going to put a pit bull show on just do it why do they have to have an underlying message. They don't do that with any other breed.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just watched the second episode still not really impressed I didn't know their was a law as to how long you could tie your dogs outside The animal control guy said there's a 3 hour limit.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> First things first I watched this show for about 25 minutes then turned it. The dude(shorty) is an idiot.
> 
> Secondly you just can't come on someones property and take something back. Yes he may have broke the contract but that doesn't mean you can break in to some bodys property and reposs something. That part was staged IMO.
> 
> ...


thank you:clap::woof: another person who thinks like i do i hate that show


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i made it through about thirty minutes of the first episode, i was waiting for the "pit bull" part to happen.  got disgusted and changed the channel. 
tried watching the second episode and still the same thing.... this show still smells like "ratings gold, purpose crappolla" to me. too much time promoting his "actors" and little time focused on the actual dogs. what was about the dogs was iffy to me in both episodes. i would never put my dogs training in someone elses hands, for example. this is not beause of lack of trust, it is because my happiest moments with my dogs is when i am able to enjoy thier new achievement. for someone not to want to be part of that is kinda sad for me.

yes our breed of choice needs help, but i don't think this is the way to do it. these types of shows sadly try to prove that Any Person could go out and get one and will have an awesome dog. these types of dogs need a special breed of owner, just like many other breeds of dogs also do. 

IMO we need a show that focuses less on "saving the pit bulls", and one that encourages responsible ownership, no matter what color, type, look, or breed of the dog OR HUMAN....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's really REALLY sad when the Discovery Channel, our most educational(well, least brain dead channel) turns to reality TV. I am disgusted. That is all.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Its not a show I want to watch but the second one seemed better than the first. I do think its all staged IMO. And it would be great if animal planet would put our breed with normal non criminal people and put a fresh and healthy light on our dogs. Im still waiting for a dogs 101 lol. Pitbulls and Parolees=good Pitboss=lame


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

scparrish said:


> Im still waiting for a dogs 101 lol.


Me too!!! LOL!


----------



## ironjawpits (Aug 26, 2009)

lmao shorty needs to get smacked up


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

the show doesn't seem to focus on the dogs at all. i like that he has service dogs but why does he need one. does being a midget qualify someone to have a service dog. if ya can get a service dog and take it anywhere with you for being short i want one for being tall i'm 6'4". i have no problems just want to take my dog everywhere also.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> the show doesn't seem to focus on the dogs at all. i like that he has service dogs but why does he need one. does being a midget qualify someone to have a service dog. if ya can get a service dog and take it anywhere with you for being short i want one for being tall i'm 6'4". i have no problems just want to take my dog everywhere also.


You're right, i saw the third one and didn't like it. It was not about the dogs. This show needs to go somewhere else, the animals are secondary to the show.

Do you know his dog is a service dog for him? I wasn't aware


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i not sure if all three of the dogs seen are service dogs, but in the second episode he take one of his dogs in the restraunt with his sister and tells the waiter that's his service dog.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

service dog my butt!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Ya'll talkin SMACK?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It cracks me up to think he's little vigilanty behind won't neuter that dog when he passes judgement on everyone else for the same crap... He claims the dog has a problem with anesthesia... an "allergic reaction" which I have never heard of in all of my life... No allergic reaction, but a bad reaction yes.

Anyways, there are other alternatives for the neutering. There is now an injectable solution which CAN be done without anesthesia. 
Chemical Neutering with Neutersol


----------

